# I've lost my roof cowl on argos 747 - what does it look like



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Looking out the bedroom window I've noticed the roof cowl has come off the top of the cooker hood vent on my argos 747 2008 model. Must have come off when going under some overhanging branches.
Trouble is, I can't remember what it looked like to be able to look for a replacement. Does anyone have a photo of one please?

The only thing I can find that may be it is the truma roof cowl but it says it's essential for using truma heating whilst on the go. Looks like I remember the cowl to be like but can't be sure.

There is one part of it left which was still on the roof which is a saucer shape with a hole in the middle. There is a thread in the chimney and a recess in the saucer so obviously something else screws into it but can't be sure I'm looking at the right thing.

Can anyone help please?


----------



## Suzysetter (Jun 19, 2011)

Probably not very helpful but have you any holiday photos that you might be able to see it on?
Hope someone can help
Sue


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

This is the one but you have probably only lost the top piece. If there is a bit of pipe sticking through the roof with a threaded end, then you only need the top bit.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRUMA-ROO...-RV-NEW-/331113111654?clk_rvr_id=668837468713

This is the top bit.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Caravan-M...nt-Grey-/201121908139?clk_rvr_id=668846415019


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Was it like the one on this van? It's not quite like the one in 747's link perhaps more like this one?


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Suzysetter said:


> Probably not very helpful but have you any holiday photos that you might be able to see it on?
> Hope someone can help
> Sue


Did try that sue before posting but photo would have had to have been from above. Had some of the roof when we damaged the Camos dome but roof cowl not in the shot


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

747 said:


> This is the one but you have probably only lost the top piece. If there is a bit of pipe sticking through the roof with a threaded end, then you only need the top bit.
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRUMA-ROO...-RV-NEW-/331113111654?clk_rvr_id=668837468713
> 
> ...


Thanks 747, that's what I'd found on eBay and hoped was it but needed confirmation, perfect thank you

We do have the threaded chimney part, also a saucer like part with a hole through it, through which I guess the thread if the top part goes


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

philoaks said:


> Was it like the one on this van? It's not quite like the one in 747's link perhaps more like this one?


Thanks Phil. It's hard to tell on the first pic as can't really see close enough but can vaguely see something above where the kitchen would be. The second link is not the right thing as it has to screw into the existing thread on huge top of the chimney


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

Actually looking at your first link 747 showing the full thing it's not got the saucer type thing that have left.

I think it could be more like this as the bottom saucer part of this one is the bit we still have but it's hard to tell if it's the right thing because it's to go on the cooker hood vent not a heating vent 
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/TRUMA-ROO...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item4ad865deb7


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

This looks like the bit we have left, the piece on the left with a hole through it. Something with a thread on it must go through the hole and screw into the chimney top?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/CARAVAN-M...ervan_Caravan_Accessories&hash=item5663cf4ba0


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

This site probably shows it better. Trouble is all it says about the part shown in red is "you should already have this" ! May be worth a call to them to ask what to do if you haven't got it. :?

Phil

Edit. Just thought that maybe the bit shown in red is a standard cowl as per 747's link and the bit you've found is an additional fitting that goes over the standard cowl to improve the protection from the weather.


----------



## Snunkie (Mar 21, 2011)

I bought the part on ebay an d that screwed into the top fine. It went throughout he saucer type bit that I have left.

Yes I found that Phil, they all said you should have this bit or that bit


----------

